# Shark picture



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Thought this might be interesting

<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/shark_48.jpg">


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

that's a biggin


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Cool pic, but fake.

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/scubashark.asp


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

seen it before


----------

